# Royal Oak, Michigan Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sept. 23, 2018



## pkleppert (Jul 5, 2018)

We have about 70 swap spaces. 30 outside and 40 inside.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2018)




----------

